# New tank



## Jarred (24/3/16)

Hi all,
Im looking online for another tank to add to my Joytech evic vtc mini.
I currently have a cubis.

Any recommendations?? Ive seen the Melo 2 and the Uwell - crown tanks which suite my budget.
Thanks


----------



## Silent Echo (24/3/16)

I've got the Uwell Crown. Great flavour and quality. I've heard good things about the Target tank as well. Probably going to get that next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/3/16)

Jarred said:


> Hi all,
> Im looking online for another tank to add to my Joytech evic vtc mini.
> I currently have a cubis.
> 
> ...


I got myself a mutation x mt rta from @sirvape, great tank with loads of airflow and nice clouds. Tank is very underrated, but I think its an awesomr tank


----------



## Cobrali (24/3/16)

Uwell Crown. But you may tend to go back to the cubis to save on juice..


----------

